# Bathroom Scales, any recommendations?



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello folks. Well, as the title suggests I'm looking to buy a set of bathroom scales and not sure if there are any particular brands or type I should be looking for. Some years ago I had some Salter ones in black glass with a large blue LED readout but the ex mrs wouldn't let me have them when we split. I can't seem to find any more of that type. Anyway if there are any you can recommend for durability and ease of use then please let me know.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

These are supposed to be good. I'm after some good scales and someone from work recommended these to me

They sell for £99 in john Lewis so this isn't a bad deal

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000BB0BVG


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

website:caxtonpharmacy.co.uk

product: omron bf511 body composistion scale.

just found it, will buy 1 soon for my self, cheap too!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Omg you guys are fcuking nuts! £100 odd quid for bathroom scales! £4.99 mate from B&M and I'll guarantee there just as accurate as any of these stupid money ones out there.

EDIT: any thing with body composition writen on translates to bull **** telling piece of electronics! It's a best guess system, at best. Based on generalised pre stored data it's guessing all these figures based on your weight and height, totally inaccurate.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Omg you guys are fcuking nuts! £100 odd quid for bathroom scales! £4.99 mate from B&M and I'll guarantee there just as accurate as any of these stupid money ones out there.
> 
> EDIT: any thing with body composition writen on translates to bull **** telling piece of electronics! It's a best guess system, at best. Based on generalised pre stored data it's guessing all these figures based on your weight and height, totally inaccurate.


electrical pulses measure fat and muscle, nice to have a reading to work from?


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALTER-COMPACT-BODY-WISE-ANALYSER-DIGITAL-BATHROOM-SCALE-WEIGHT-FAT-WATER-/190948359640

£15, free delivery and made by Salter. All you need.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Omg you guys are fcuking nuts! £100 odd quid for bathroom scales! £4.99 mate from B&M and I'll guarantee there just as accurate as any of these stupid money ones out there.
> 
> EDIT: any thing with body composition writen on translates to bull **** telling piece of electronics! It's a best guess system, at best. Based on generalised pre stored data it's guessing all these figures based on your weight and height, totally inaccurate.


This!

I've got a set of Weight Watchers ones and they're decent enough, fvck paying £100 for a set!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> electrical pulses measure fat and muscle, nice to have a reading to work from?


No as it's still complete bollocks, can be affected by pretty much anything including time of day, what you've had to eat and how hydrated you are. Readings will fluctuate constantly that it would be just as accurate to guess a number


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> electrical pulses measure fat and muscle, nice to have a reading to work from?


As some one has said you might as well guess the number and work from there, it's no different from those stupid hand held body composition things you find In the chemist!

As I said before you plumb in some data and then it spits out a figure based on pre stored information so your getting an average based on the data you enter at best.

Save the money and buy something useful

My ones which really were £4.99 are accurate to the lb I've tested them I don't see why anyone would need anything more


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions. Not bothered about the body comp ones, just some nice solid simple ones. Salter 9007 is the model I'm going for, look good quality and reasonable priced around £25. Sorted.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a set of Salter ones, electronic.

They were a Christmas present, an irony in itself.

So I'll second a recommendation for them.


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

I have these, they are excellent http://www.amazon.co.uk/Salter-9050-SVBK3R-Ultra-Electronic/dp/B002EWT4MC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1391095923&sr=8-11&keywords=salter+bathroom+scales


----------

